# Sage DB De-Scale message



## SDB-Niche (Aug 15, 2020)

I have owned my DB for a couple of years and fill it with the Waitrose essential water only (per recommendations on this forum).

I am now seeing a "De-Scale" message on the little screen. I have read plenty of horror stories and wonder what the best practice is?

Thank you


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Had my Oracle Touch for about the same time, have never descaled and haven't had the message up. I'd guess that if you are using bottled water AND also have a filter in the tank then the likelihood of scale is quite low... but someone will be along in a sec with a definitive view


----------



## SDB-Niche (Aug 15, 2020)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Had my Oracle Touch for about the same time, have never descaled and haven't had the message up. I'd guess that if you are using bottled water AND also have a filter in the tank then the likelihood of scale is quite low... but someone will be along in a sec with a definitive view


 hence why I am posting a question here before doing anything regrettable...


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Personally I would still be descaling the machine no matter what water I'm using. I have very soft water here but to be safe I still descale. It's true that people do have problems when descaling the DB, but from what I've read most of these problems can be remedied at home. If you get too much scale built up in the machine then you're likely to end up with a brick. With that said I don't know how likely you are to have scale build up with the water you are using. I don't want to tell you that you absolutely need to descale when maybe you don't.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Up to you whether you feel like it should be descaled or not as per the 2 previous messages.

But remember it is highly likely that Sages recommend descales according to how many coffees you've made. So if you change the water hardness settings, it increases or decreases the shot count before it recommends a descale.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

